
Clinton campaign and DNC incite violence at Trump rallies - PKop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IuJGHuIkzY
======
artursapek
This election has made me lose the remaining good faith I had in our
government. The conspiracy theorists are turning out to be more correct every
day.

Edit: a lot of people are drawing parallels between this and Sturmabteilung,
which helped Hitler rise to power.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturmabteilung](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturmabteilung)

------
PKop
Cliff notes of what's in the video:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/57y384/new_jame...](https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/57y384/new_james_okeefe_video_rigging_the_election_video/d8vv6bu)

